# finally some photos of my tegus from bobby and bert



## akward_silence91 (Sep 11, 2008)

took awhile to getting to. here we are.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=925195&id=649477733">http://www.new.facebook.com/photo.php?p ... =649477733</a><!-- m -->


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't have facebook. Can't see pics.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 12, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I don't have facebook. Can't see pics.


Same here.

You should upload them to PhotoBucket so everyone can see them.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah sorry i'll do that.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Sep 12, 2008)

August 19 when they arrived






Bobby and Berts on august 19







This is Bobbys from just yesterday





I also have a slight dilema. I have to sell one. Bobbys eats just about anything(a lot of just about anything). i have fed him crickets, eggs, turkey and bannana. Berts eats very little, but is very calm, but hard to feed. sometimes he won't eat for three days and even then its only crickets and only two of them at most. Bobbys is skittish, but gets calm after i hold him a little. Which one should i keep?


----------



## olympus (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not just saying this because we are on this forum but I think you should keep Bobby's if he's eating more..


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 12, 2008)

olympus said:


> I'm not just saying this because we are on this forum but I think you should keep Bobby's if he's eating more..


I agree. In the long run he will he healthier. But, we're biased!! :mrgreen:


----------



## akward_silence91 (Sep 12, 2008)

thats what i thought too. Thanks for the info. I will be selling berts tommorow.


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 13, 2008)

I would keep both. I would feel incredibly honored to own a tegu produced by Bert. As sad as it is that he passed...owning an animal produced by him would be so much more special to me. How much are you selling him for? May be interested.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 13, 2008)

If it was me, I know what I would do, I would keep them both and buy 80 more, lol. :lol:


----------



## shabazz (Sep 13, 2008)

if u dont mind me asking why do u have to sell one.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Sep 14, 2008)

Well ok. The reason is i only have one cage for one of them and i don't have the money for another cage


----------



## argus333 (Sep 14, 2008)

here is mine he is from burt.


----------

